# Sunapee 10-26



## powbmps (Oct 26, 2010)

Quick ride up the access road to the bottom of the Sun Bowl and a short hike up.  All sorts of activity, but no noticeable improvements.  The chairlift was running for a few seconds.  Bang a hard right through the green rectangle.  Did a little trimming so you should be fine.  They started to put moguls out on the Goose.

Two moments of brilliance:  1. Went back to flats since I was doing some hiking, but kept forgetting my feet weren't attached.  Almost nutted (de-nuttted?) myself several times coming down Pipeline.  2. Locked out front fork for the climb up.  Forgot to unlock it then couldn't figure out why I was getting bucked all over the place on the way down.

Hoping it snows soon so I can stop posting these craptastic biking TRs.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2010)

powbmps said:


> 2. Locked out front fork for the climb up.  Forgot to unlock it then couldn't figure out why I was getting bucked all over the place on the way down.



Been there done that.  One of the reasons I don't put much stock on the lockout feature of forks.  I'm too stupid to operate it properly. :dunce:


----------

